# cessationism vs. continuationism



## cornculapte

Care sunt denumirile în limba română ale curentelor religioase "cessationism" și "continuationism"?
Primul (*cessationism*) e curentul care susține că darurile miraculoase date de Duhul Sfânt au încetat să mai fie practicate timpuriu în istoria Bisericii, iar al doilea (*continuationism*) susține că darurile respective continuă să fie practicate și în ziua de azi. Adepților lor li se spune _*cessationists*, _respectiv _*continuationists*._ Nu reușesc nicicum să găsesc echivalentele în limba română ale denumirilor.


----------



## pro_niger

Poate asta te va ajuta... Nu ştiu cât de fidelă e traducerea acolo pentru că habar n-aveam de cele două concepte până să le defineşti tu aici.

Succes,
Aurel


----------



## farscape

Dacă ai la îndemână Istoria Religiilor de M. Eliade s-ar putea să te ajute.

f.


----------



## cornculapte

@farscape, nu am cartea, din păcate.

@Aurel, mulțumesc. Cred că am să folosesc traducerile de acolo și am să sper să fie acceptate (altă opțiune nu văd).


----------



## Trisia

Îmi pare așa de rău că n-am văzut mai devreme...

Blogul ăla din păcate e scris cu picioarele. Nu aș lua termeni de teologie nesiguri de la cineva care scrie "liberal şi seaprat sau sicretizat cu cultura. Noul Calvinism este misional şi caută să creeze sau să răscumpere cultura."

*Cesaționism *și [teolog] *cesaționist *există de multă vreme deja, sunt folosite în literatura de specialitate. 

De continuaționism/continuaționalism/continualism n-am auzit niciodată, nu aș folosi așa ceva (ultima variantă e cea mai puțin atroce, cred). Dacă ne dai fraza exactă poate găsim ceva (sau definiția de sus e fraza?). În general aș merge pe varianta "doctrină carismatică", pentru că grupările/bisericile carismatice practică așa ceva, în special darurile "vizibile" (cum ar fi glosolalia). Cuvântul e câteodată folosit cu sens peiorativ, totuși. Context...?


----------



## cornculapte

Nu am o frază exactă. Mă interesează denumirea curentului în sine ca să o folosesc eu într-o discuție liberă. Exact despre glosolalie voiam să vorbesc și voiam să spun că tocmai în cadrul curentului acesta se practică încă. Cam ăsta ar fi contextul.

Mulțumesc.


----------



## misadro

Un link interesant aici, unde avem _cesaţionist_ şi _continuaţionist_ :

http://www.nicklica.com/articole/197-darurile-spirituale


----------



## farscape

Interesant dar periculos, cineva care nu foloseşte semnele diacritice  când publică pe web, foloseste exprimări cum ar fi " Educatia lui  teologica cuprinde graduarea (sic!) in 1998..." şi vorbeste despre sine  însuşi la persoana a treia, nu pare o sursă prea credibilă...

Pe de altă parte un slujitor al sutanei poate că e mai îndreptăţit decât alţii să se pronunţe în acest caz.

Best,

.


----------

